# For The Third Time.



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

With all the not so good publicity from Ocean7's handling of the Ploprof design copy I sold my collection of LM 1, 2 and 3 a while ago. I had owned an LM-1 before that as well.

Trouble is I really liked it so have bought another. It fits in with my diver collection where pieces are either limited or out of production. Glad I bought it now because as soon as I put it on it felt right. Still won't be buying any of the others though.......honest :lol: :lol:

Alasdair


----------



## ditchdiger (Jun 23, 2007)

i like these watches

why did you sell the others?


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

ditchdiger said:


> i like these watches
> 
> why did you sell the others?


When the Ocean7 'ploprof' was finally sent to buyers it was found to have a 58 click bezel. Okay so a design fault but not a big deal you would think as it could be easily fixed. Not the way it happened. There was a big thread on WUS and other forums about it.

Ocean7 came out of the mess leaving a bad taste in everyones mouth. If it had just been handled differently then there would not have been a problem. Put me off for a while and I won't buy any of the others again. Just I like this one so much as it was the start for Ocean7 and linited to 150 pieces.

Alasdair


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I still say this is the best looking O7....

Nice one Alasdair......

Isnt it funny how it can be the company or events that can turn 'you' off a watch, that shouldnt be really, the watch doesnt change......


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I agree, the best design o7 by a mile

I don't want to drag up any bad vibes but WTF was all that 58 click thing about?!?

How could they design a watch 2 clicks short, weird :huh:


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

In fact that's a good euphemism 2 clicks short on your bezel! :lol: I think I'll use that one!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

It wasnt designed like that Paul...

It was made like that..... 

Something lost in translation I think, or the drill bit was too big ...There were some shocking pictures around that showed the holes getting closer together as they got further round the bezel I seem to remember


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Alas said:


> "Ploprof design copy"


----------



## watchless (Jan 21, 2005)

SharkBike said:


> Alas said:
> 
> 
> > "Ploprof design copy"


You can call it whatever you like :lol:, Here's my Plocean7 with 60 click and I just love it...










Alasdair, congrats to the LM1 reunion :yes:


----------



## Joppers (Dec 29, 2008)

Were the build problems just limited to the Ocean 7 Ploprof?


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

I also sold off all my Ocean7 watches earlier this year... but the LM-1 LE is the only one I miss and wonder if I should have kept!!


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Jonmurgie said:


> I also sold off all my Ocean7 watches earlier this year... but the LM-1 LE is the only one I miss and wonder if I should have kept!!


Exactly how I felt.

Alasdair

PS Mind you I've also had 4 Bathys, 3 Tunas,........... :lol: :lol:


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Its funny the huge furore that blew up about the 58 click was more about the way it was initially handled than about the watches really, this was all sorted later but the memory lives on of course. The watch is actually very well made, very solid and has some very cool details like the sapphire bezel insert and changable buttons (two colours). The missing 2 clicks is annoying if youre diving as you would maybe miss 30 secs of dicing when setting it but isnt much of an issue to the rest of us in real life, most (not all) parking attendants give you up to 10mins grace.  My LM7 was perfect out of the box and exudes quality far beyond its price point to be honest and Mitch did a good job to bring this case shape to the masses. I never wear mine (its now for sale) but then I have the real thing sitting on my desk and to be honest most people now expect me to wear a PloProf when they meet me so Ive given up and usually do if theyre someone ive not met previously... crazy but true...


----------

